
Nuitka: A Python compiler - scrollaway
https://nuitka.net/pages/overview.html?repost1
======
scrollaway
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15354613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15354613)

------
scrollaway
I have to thank sametmax for mentioning this project in a separate thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16978932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16978932)).

The project is indeed really astounding. 5000 clean commits, solid developer
and user documentation, open source license, etc. And this solves, among other
things, a very big and common problem for the Python community (packaging end-
user apps).

Just look at that README:
[https://github.com/kayhayen/Nuitka/blob/develop/README.rst](https://github.com/kayhayen/Nuitka/blob/develop/README.rst)

Just LOOK at that developer manual: [https://nuitka.net/doc/developer-
manual.html](https://nuitka.net/doc/developer-manual.html)

Dang.

------
Rotareti
This looks fantastic!

I wonder, does this make use of the new type annotations that were introduced
with Python 3.5? I don't know much about compilers, but I guess those could be
used (heavily) for performance optimization, like in Cython, no?

~~~
sametmax
No it doesn't but it's planned i believe. Although the author really could use
support. Personnaly i donate, my c skills being zero.

